# Hay holders??



## goatlady81 (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you guys post a picture of what you use as a hay feeder/holder? I'm looking to buy one or make one and looking for ideas.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 15, 2010)

I absolutely love my hay bale feeder.  I made it myself - not to say anything bad, but I am a woman and did so with ease - I'm definitely NOT the handy man around here, but did it with no problems!

The directions are here:  http://www.goatworld.com/articles/feeders/feeder.shtml

Here are my feeders - I cut the feeder in half and screwed it into the wall of the barn:










Good luck!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll take a picture of mine for you tomorrow. I'm living with basically no income, so I have to be creative. I took some free pallets I got from the hardware store and some scrap pieces of plywood and took out some slats on the pallets for head holes, then put them together and set them up along a fence in my pen. I can fill them with hay through the top, and the goats reach their heads in to eat it. It's not pretty, but it works fine.


----------



## chicken fruit (Jun 17, 2010)

Glenolam I love yours! I am glad someone asked this question because I've been wondering just how to serve hay to my goats.. I (stupidly) thought a hay net was a good idea when we first got the babies (again- only had sheep and cattle all my life) well I hadnt even HANGED IT ON THE WALL before one of the babies was tangled in it. So I've just been throwing hay on the ground for them. Which is NOT very functional!

I love this idea. You can just stuff a whole bale in there and let them at it. Plus they can get under it and on it, which makes everyone happy!

Wow. This is a great idea!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2010)

You can kind of see mine here. I didn't build it, I'm too lazy LOL so I just went to the tack shop and bought a wall mount horse feeder. I had actually wanted a corner feeder, but they didn't have any. I'm going to be building a new one, long and low since April is coming 2nd week of July and that will make 3 which is not ideal for that wall-mounted feeder! 






Don't mind all the mess and the fact that yes, their shed has a big freaking hole in the back lol that is covered up by scrap siding. Shhh.


Don't my goaties look hilariously overweight LOL its their winter coats, they get massive in the winter.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 17, 2010)

lupin- to me it looks like you have too much space and need more than three goats! 

chicken fruit - thanks for the compliment!  I have to say I love ours too.  The kids sleep under the feeder (well, now they try to sleep b/c they're too big) and the other goats sleep on top!  Kind of makes for a dual purpose item - a feeder and playground

ETA: Oh, I forgot to mention that the ducks and chickens love the feeder, too.  The chickens try to lay eggs inside the hay and we actaully have a duck hen who's sitting no a clutch under the feeder in the 2nd picture!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> lupin- to me it looks like you have too much space and need more than three goats!
> 
> chicken fruit - thanks for the compliment!  I have to say I love ours too.  The kids sleep under the feeder (well, now they try to sleep b/c they're too big) and the other goats sleep on top!  Kind of makes for a dual purpose item - a feeder and playground
> 
> ETA: Oh, I forgot to mention that the ducks and chickens love the feeder, too.  The chickens try to lay eggs inside the hay and we actaully have a duck hen who's sitting no a clutch under the feeder in the 2nd picture!


lmfao I know right, the building is 13x17ft, so while its not massive its pretty sizeable. If the ceiling wasn't dropped I could totally fit our large pony in there hahaha. We're trying to start up in the next year or so a Nigerian Dwarf breeding program/herd.


----------

